# New GTO owner - got some issues (P2119 - Throttle Closed Position)



## auto_cran (Aug 5, 2010)

Just bought an '06 GTO for my wife. She likes the looks; I like the power.

About the car - 2006, A4, 17" wheels, all stock except for K&N CAI, 31K miles, no Check Engine Light.

She is using the car as her daily replacing her '98 Suburban. After the first week, we are both disappointed by the fuel economy - between 12 & 13 mpg (all city) according to the onboard computer (reset to 0 at fillup). She is not into power/speed & babies it, but with this lousy mileage, she is considering going back to her Suburban where she got 14-16 mpg around town.

A buddy with a stock 05 GTO A4 drove it and said it felt like something is "holding it back" - like the parking brake is on (it's not). In normal driving, we noticed his shifts at a much lower RPM (below 2K) in most gears, where ours shifts at higher RPMS. (is there any difference in the way an 05 & 06 drives?)

So I took it to a tranny shop this morning - they drove it and said if feels fine; great power, etc.. No problems. Then he checked for codes - has 1: P2119 - Throttle Closed Position Performance. He didn't know if it had been fixed and just not cleared, or if it still has it (no Engine Light on dash).

So could this code - P2119 Throttle Close Position Performance be related to the poor fuel economy? Not expecting high numbers, but 15 mpg would be GREAT! Just seems like the more she drives, the lower it gets.

And is this an easy fix?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Chris
(auto_cran)


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

You could either have weak throttle body return springs or your throttle plate is sticking due to carbon build up. Dont know the prices on these, but this could definitely be causing the poor mpg.

It could also be your throttle body needs to be cleaned. Is there another code coming up P2176 for Minimum Throttle Position Not Learned? Usually they associate with each other, but not all the time.


----------

